# Garage Build



## Red killer9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well the start of my garage build has finally come it has been a year in the making.

Just to give you a quick rundown it is a 24 by 40 garage with 10ft callings and three garage doors, two in the front one out the back for a pull through.

We had a pretty productive weekend despite a few rain showers.

With the three of us (My Dad, Neighbor and myself) we were able to get all the walls framed and up, squared and level. The front and back walls 100% sheathed. The two side walls are a quarter sheathed. I still have a couple cripples to finish up after work this week. Next weekend we will be installing the trusses.

Attached are some Pictures I will try and keep this going throughout the build with up dated pictures.








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I just built a 30x40 barn too. I have 3 doors too. Two 10x10 and one 12x12. The 10's are on opposite ends and sure let a lot of air through. Helps keep it cooler in the hot summer days we have out here.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Did something like that with my son almost 20 years ago now ... a garage is a lot of fun to build no matter who you are ...
.


----------



## Red killer9 (Jan 23, 2013)

This past weekend we made some good progress. 
On Saturday we were able to get all 21 trusses up and into place with hurricane straps. 
Sunday we put up facia Hardi on the two long ends. Plywood on half of the roof, pretty good job for 3 of us. 
During the week I will have the



































felt paper on the half we have got plywood on and tyvex on the walls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Lookin good! Built my garage in '95 2. friends and myself framed it in a weekend. The wife and 2 oldest kids helped with finishing it up over a few months time. Was a great family experience!


----------



## Red killer9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updates. As I have been busy with work and this on the weekends. 
I have attached some pictures for the last couple of weeks. 
We have finished the roof, finished all plywood, got all the windows and doors installed and began siding this past weekend. We managed to get a 1/4 if it done on Saturday. 
Thanks for looking.





















20190304/4d60d84355e2ed28605094724916db12.jpg[/IMG]
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amatt (Oct 31, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what company did you go through to purchase the kit?


----------

